
The scary side of biometric security - adzicg
https://gojko.net/2017/11/03/biometric-security.html
======
Artemix
The website currently looks like it cannot load on the Firefox focus web
browser.

The page gets stuck on "Loading..." and runs forever.

~~~
adzicg
which version of FF? could be caused by some misconfigured content blocking
extension?

